# Deal on a vintage Traynor - $450 firm



## JayK (Feb 18, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I sold one of these about a decade ago for $75. It's solid state and not that great. I feel like there are much better options available around the $500 point.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I have one and i couldnt imagine it being worth more than $100


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Is this add a joke ???


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Is this add a joke ???



It has to be. He also has a tube Marshall available for $800 so the Traynor ad has to be an attempt at humour.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Johan Segeborn fan I guess... not worth more than $50 to me though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The TS series has become popular with punk/metal/noise kids in that last few years. I can think of one known local musician who uses them exclusively and collects them; he may have helped with the trend. They have a cool sound, especially the bigger ones (more features, better EQ and more full range speakers to translate that). Personally it's not a tone I want all the time, but when it's right it's right. Also good pedal platforms if you run them clean (and you can cuz solid state).

Even with that taken into account, this is stupid overpriced. I've seen TS-25s recently in popular shops for 250-350 and thought even that was getting ahead of the market. There are also some big guns in that series (including a 200 watt head IIRC).

1-200 would be about right, with closer to 100 for a TS-15 which is the basic bitch of the series. I mean get a similarly powered amp for cheaper; even a Peavey Rage will cost that much.

Word of warning though, these were cheap amps so bought by kids and abused, and they're now 40-50 years old. The power sections can easily fry because the power transistors are attached to the amp chassis as a heat sink. Heat and time can cause the thermal compound that Traynor used (couples the transistor to the chassis for heat disipation) to dry out and crumble away so they overheat. Easy fix and you can still get the transistors ($5 each; remember to grab some compound as well). If this is the case with one of the 2 power transistors (push pull like a tube amp), the breaker will refuse to let the amp stay on for more than 30s-1m but it will otherwise mostly work until then (for progressively shorter and shorter periods of time) - take the deal for the 'dead' amp. Not sure what happens if both blown ( the breaker probably still goes but you def won't get signal at all).


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Guarantee he won't be sad to see it go if some fool paid him $450, ha ha...


----------



## JayK (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't think the ad is a joke. I think it is some overly optimistic gear hustling due to Johan Segeborn's praise.
They are cool amps though, I bought a pair pretty cheap a couple years ago. Seller had two and I was going to pick just one, but they each sounded different and now I sometimes play them in stereo. Cool agressive tone. Definitely cheap SS sounding, but in a good way once you figure them out (if that makes sense).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A few years back, I sold a TS-25 for $80 and a TS-25B for $90.
At the time, I felt guilty asking so much. lol


----------



## dropthebeat (Apr 29, 2009)

So I completely adore these amps. I have a TS25, a TS50b and a ridiculous TS200 and look forward to adding a 15 and a 50 to the pile someday. I put a decent Alnico speaker in the 25 and although it's definitely a particular tone, it easily hangs with any of the 50ish amps I've owned. Using the 25 in tandem with a DRRI loaded with a very clean speaker, I'm happier than I've ever been with my tone in 20+ years of playing.

$450 is a joke, though. This is a $150 amp on a very good day.

Good luck to the seller, I guess.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dont get me wrong. I do like these amps. I have a TS-25B combo and the TS-200 but would never pay $450 for a TS-15...

The asking price is a joke.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, my younger cousin had one of those back in the 90's. I thought it was a piece of junk. 

I'm not sure why people think these are so great all of a sudden.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Close mic, and added reverb in Cubase so it sounds real big.


----------

